# What does IEEE 802.3/3u, IEEE 802.11b/g and N routers mean?



## BKSinAZ

*What does IEEE 802.3/3u, IEEE 802.11b/g and N stuff mean?*

What is the difference between all IEEE 802.3/3u vs. IEEE 802.11b/g vs. wireless N vs. Draft N routers?

what is the best as far as range goes around $100?


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Hi, you can go to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11 and it will tell uou about the B/G and N, and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.3 for 802.3 

The 802.11 G is current standard for the most part moving into N, which is the newest. If I remember righ, N has the greatest range just cost more. Wireless N on newegg is just about $70 for the lowest and getting up to $270. 

If you are going to set this with a current wireless card in a laptop or that is installed in another product, then you should check with that because N is still new and there is not a lot of products that come already capable to handle it. If you get a wireless G router then it should work with anything that also isonly capable of B. 

If you wnat more info please post back, and if you need help to figue out which you should buy then feel free to ask. Sorry for posting the links


----------



## johnwill

IMO, I'd go for the 802.11n stuff nowadays. It's backward compatible with 802.11g/b, and gives you better capability going forward.


----------

